# 810 Blizzard wont detach.....help



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an 05 f250 with a Blizzard 810 power plow. During use it works great. When I went to disconnect the plow it wouldn't disconnect from the truck. Had to jack the front up and you pry bar to dislodge from truck. Thank you in advance for help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Power hitch switch not working, on the plow?
Did you press the "power hitch" switch on the controller?


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the old switch style controller......The side of it has the switch for controls. I tried at the motor itself but to no avail. its engaging but wont go down....will go up with both the control box when in plow mode and at the motor when I push switch up....Just wont release and go down....its a ph1 with power angles. All other switches working fine


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Try tightening the big nut and bolt that hold the claw closest to the end, sometimes it will feel tight but it slips and doesn't do as it should, everything seems to function but no movement...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you turned on the p.h. switch on the controller, and operated the switch on the frame and still got nothing?


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

Douglas Hands;2054425 said:


> I have an 05 f250 with a Blizzard 810 power plow. During use it works great. When I went to disconnect the plow it wouldn't disconnect from the truck. Had to jack the front up and you pry bar to dislodge from truck. Thank you in advance for help


Do you mean the bottom ram isn't going down when you push the switch down or do you mean when the plow is all unhinged and pins are out you can't back away?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why are these threads so F'ing vague!! Say what's happening in detail on the first post so people can help you. This drives me crazy on this site, three pages later and 2 weeks from now we'll find out the real story...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

AND...put up pics to better explain and show what's happening.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know how to load pic on here and was trying to explain the best I could. To answer your question The ram will not go down when I am trying at the motor. The " ram" that comes up and ties into the cross bar and lifts the plow so I can put pin in.While in use the plow worked fine,up down,left ,right and wings work great also......just wont disconnect from truck when done


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

Douglas Hands;2061185 said:


> I don't know how to load pic on here and was trying to explain the best I could. To answer your question The ram will not go down when I am trying at the motor. The " ram" that comes up and ties into the cross bar and lifts the plow so I can put pin in.While in use the plow worked fine,up down,left ,right and wings work great also......just wont disconnect from truck when done


Replace the switch.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

The switch is making the motor run Spikes.....the claw just wont go down. Exactly what you said Diesilss


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

Douglas Hands;2061190 said:


> The switch is making the motor run Spikes.....the claw just wont go down. Exactly what you said Diesilss


Yea up works but not down correct? It's the switch. Same thing has happened to me, I replaced the switch and the problem was fixed. You can unplug the switch and put it in upside-down I believe and try that then it will go down and not up.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

ok will do thank you


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

spikes_mn;2061222 said:


> Let me know how it goes!


Will do.......thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus;2054931 said:


> Try tightening the big nut and bolt that hold the claw closest to the end, sometimes it will feel tight but it slips and doesn't do as it should, everything seems to function but no movement...


Did you tighten this nut?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

1) Has the plow ever worked properly on this truck?

2) Does the side of your control box have a 3-position switch (on/off/powerhitch)for plow power, or a 2-position switch (on/off)?

3) Provide a picture of the power unit so we can identify which power unit is on your 810

4) If the underside of your plastic pump cover shows which coils/valves activate for the detach function, are those coils magnetizing?

5) What happened when you reversed the switch?


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2061532 said:


> 1) Has the plow ever worked properly on this truck?
> 
> 2) Does the side of your control box have a 3-position switch (on/off/powerhitch)for plow power, or a 2-position switch (on/off)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you to all that responded. Plow is mounted on truck and ready to go. Still wont go down to detach ( I put new switch on ). Don't need it to detach til storm is over. I released the hydro line and digging bar got the bracket down far enough to get behind hook up bar. Hit the switch up and worked as it should so I am ready to go.....Will take to shop once we get done with this 2 ft of snow hitting us in the Southern MD area this weekend....Once again thankyou for all you alls help.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

WIPensFan;2059519 said:


> Why are these threads so F'ing vague!! Say what's happening in detail on the first post so people can help you. This drives me crazy on this site, three pages later and 2 *weeks* from now we'll find out the real story...


*"months"...*


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I know.....been crazy busy and my mechanic been winterizing boats....Was kinda at his discretion. Yes I did tighten nut to no avail. Got it going for now


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok so a couple things to check or try...
1) Super simple: make sure the controller is in "float" mode when you try the detach function with the switch.
2) Two valves have to activate and the motor must run for "detach" to occur. Sounds like motor runs so look under plastic cover and find the two valves that activate during the "lower" function. Hold a screwdriver near the nut on the end of each valve and see if the scewdriver sticks to the nut when you hold the "detach" switch. If there is not magnetism come back and let us know. If there is magnetism move to step 3.
3) Remove the "lower" valve and inspect and clean. Reinstall and test. You do not need to remove the "float" valve because the plow drops normally, therefore that valve is functioning correctly.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Valves not magnetized..Off to the supply house !!!!


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Douglas Hands;2099787 said:


> Valves not magnetized..Off to the supply house !!!!


Ok. So now you want to start at the coils (plastic looking things that the wires go into) on those two valves and look for power. Try to avoid probing the wires if at all possible. Follow those wires back to the switch, Checking for power whenever you do a detach function. I don't remember the exact wiring so I can't give you specifics. When you find out why those coils are not getting power during the detach function then you have found your problem.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you sir. I think after this season I am going to replace. The undercarriage is pretty rough on plow. My question Snoex(which bought out Blizzard) or should I look to different plow. I love this blizzard but its old. Should I consider just totally rebuilding the plow I have


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Douglas Hands;2099827 said:


> Thank you sir. I think after this season I am going to replace. The undercarriage is pretty rough on plow. My question Snoex(which bought out Blizzard) or should I look to different plow. I love this blizzard but its old. Should I consider just totally rebuilding the plow I have


With the age of plow you currently have I probably would not recommend rebuilding it.
The SnowEx PowerPlow is the only expanding plow in the market with a true Blizzard moldboard. It would still be my number one choice for commercial lot plowing with a pickup truck.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't do parking lots that often. I have a county contract for roads and salting. That being said. I really like the features of the Blizzard PP but not the price tag of a new one ( 7300 installed. Maryland pricing ). With me usually pushing roads I am leaning back towards Western straight blade unless I can find a deal on another Blizzard (1500- I paid 3 years ago ). Any advice will be well taken.


----------



## Evanfasch (Jan 5, 2022)

What happened i have the same issue i can power up down right left wi gs in and out but when press down it will release the pressure but no power to the pump i have power at the switches on the plow side i removed the switch jumpered it down nothing but it goes up. Any help would be really appreciated thank you


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Evanfasch said:


> What happened i have the same issue i can power up down right left wi gs in and out but when press down it will release the pressure but no power to the pump i have power at the switches on the plow side i removed the switch jumpered it down nothing but it goes up. Any help would be really appreciated thank you


The member who posted the issue hasn't been on the site since 2019 and it's highly unlikely you won't get an answer from him.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Evanfasch said:


> What happened i have the same issue i can power up down right left wi gs in and out but when press down it will release the pressure but no power to the pump i have power at the switches on the plow side i removed the switch jumpered it down nothing but it goes up. Any help would be really appreciated thank you


Did you read the entire thread?

@bliz&hinikerDLR posted several very informative guidelines to follow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> *"months"...*


*"Years..."*


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> *"Years..."*


I really, really, really hope you come back to this thread in 2026 and say "*Decades..."*


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I really, really, really hope you come back to this thread in 2026 and say "*Decades..."*


The next update will determine that for all of us....


----------

